# SA Cape Elizabeth KG Whiting. Video report



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Had a bit of fun at the Cape last weekend and had a go at creating a video, and less successfully, music to go with it. May have to mute it!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Slippery suckers those KGs  Liked the reaction to hearing the seal behind you


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

I like your catch and release technique, I reckon the last one was close call as well :lol: I've found a small rag works wonders when removing whiting from the line.


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Good to see you preserving the health of the fishery by practicing catch and release Rob. 

Never mind, it looks like you had a good day on the water and the video turned out well. As it happens I didn't have to worry about the music as the sound is not working on my PC.

Looked like fairly shallow water - any idea of the depth?


----------



## claudiorc1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice kayak....nice day.... you really need a net!!


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

labrat said:


> Looked like fairly shallow water - any idea of the depth?


Yeah mate, it's about 8ft deep there while I was fishing. I've caught snapper and salmon here before too


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Nice vid Rob and a great spot - looks beautiful despite the bloody seal. I've done that catch and release thing too many times - KGW are so expert and getting out of your hands like that.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice (entertaining) vid, conditions look great. Good to see you are only keeping the good looking ones. :lol: 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

awesome I thnki


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words and humor !!!!!

Having the gopro has reignited my kayak fishing spark, being able to record and share it really adds to the experience


----------



## Buckle1989 (Apr 25, 2012)

Awesome report mate.
Just wondering, were you using circle hooks? It looks like all the fish hooked themselves?
Love your work!


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Great video of a good day out  So which Go Pro did you get ? Are you having any computer issues running it? Good editing too by the way.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Buckle1989 said:


> Awesome report mate.
> Just wondering, were you using circle hooks? It looks like all the fish hooked themselves?
> Love your work!


Yeah mate, Mustad Demon Light Gauge Circles on 8lb flouro carbon leader. The whiting will usually smash the pilchard fillet whole instead of picking at it like with squid/cockles



suehobieadventure said:


> Great video of a good day out  So which Go Pro did you get ? Are you having any computer issues running it? Good editing too by the way.


Hi Sue, I bought a GoPro Hero3 Black Edition, all for $5 (plus my bonus points from my credit card).Had no issues except from the copyright IID program blocking my original edit because I used an Iron Maiden song! Rookie mistake.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

1


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

cheaterparts said:


> I haven't used the mustad light circle but the Owner Mutu point circle works pretty good to


Cheers for the info, ill have to check those out.

Also, whoever chucked my video on the Facebook page, I want to say thanks!!! It's been viewed almost 200 times. That's 20 times how many people I thought would have looked at it!


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

good stuff rob, love the stand up action towards the end ( PA at its finest )

Have you tried a shorter rod on the yak yet ? ive found 6 ft is easier for landing the kg's.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Good to hear from ya Mate, been a while! I haven't tried a shorter rod. I worry that will sacrifice casting distance when using unweighted pilchard strips


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

fishnfreak said:


> Had no issues except from the copyright IID program blocking my original edit because I used an Iron Maiden song! Rookie mistake.


It's perplexing when your video gets blocked from mobile playback because of this, even though you can find the same song in karaoke form on your phone through youtube.


----------



## boreeng (Dec 10, 2010)

Great video report mate!

What's the road to Cape Elizabeth like? 4WD only?
Looks like a combination of Conservation Reserve and Aboriginal Land according to this map 
http://www.southaustralia.com/media/doc ... insula.pdf
Do you need a permit to enter?


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

I've seen some get down to coopers beach in sedans but to get to where I fish its 4wd.

No permit needed but be aware some of the area will become sanctuary zones for some reason


----------



## brenton (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice vid,you could definitely do with some practice on how to hold a whiting though.  
cheers brenton


----------



## fumanchu (Aug 21, 2013)

great vid, thanks for sharing

gives me an idea of what to expect
why can't pay day come sooner?


----------



## Kudu (Jul 17, 2012)

Cool vid, thanx for sharing.


----------

